# Just Curious about MS Hunting Contest



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey people. I am just curious what the deal is with the MS hunting contests. Why do you do this? Are there any rewards, is it a way just to socialize and have some fun. I guess, what is the main objective to having a team?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

its fun to get to know different people on here... and it is just fun... people are going to hunt no matter what and shoot whatever they want anyway... so a contest is just a fun trash talking, have fun, hunt hard, and have bragging rights for next years contest...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)




----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Its all about the fun.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

it's the one time a year where Hunterhawk stops talking trash...oh wait. :lol:


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

It is an opportunity to be called an "old fart" even though you are only 43 years old, and be able to supply all kinds of smack talk back to the young punks who have no problem holding their own and putting you back in your place.

It also gives you that extra "get out of bed and get out hunting" feeling that helps you spend more time thinking about, talking about and participating in turkey hunting. Afterall, preparation and anticipation are 90% of the game. The actual kill is anti-climatic. Seeing members photos on other teams that show them in their real life, (ie:casscity pole dancing), provide entertainment.

The only downer for me is when people take it too seriously, which can happen occassionally, and then put pressure on the guys who out of their own free will, on their own time, manage the contest. That is very rare though and the members quickly realize it is only for fun.

Come join the group. There are teams still forming. It doesn't matter who wins, it is about cheering on your team members. However, the Snood Dudes are not going to come in 2nd this year!:lol:


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

koz bow said:


> It also gives you that extra "get out of bed and get out hunting" feeling that helps you spend more time thinking about, talking about and participating in turkey hunting.


Yeah,some of you old farts need that push out of bed in the morning.I'll try to make a cane for you from the huge bird I'm going to get.:evilsmile


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

road trips said:


> Yeah,some of you old farts need that push out of bed in the morning.I'll try to make a cane for you from the huge bird I'm going to get.:evilsmile


If you had a wife like mine, you would need a push out of bed!ne_eye:

See Genietech - this is exactly what I am talking about. Whippersnappers!


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

:lol:

I can see how it that would be fun. I may have to join a team. By the way Koz Bow at the age of 43 you are not really an old fart yet, but definatly not a spring chicken anymore.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

genietech said:


> :lol:
> 
> I can see how it that would be fun. I may have to join a team. By the way Koz Bow at the age of 43 you are not really an old fart yet, but definatly not a spring chicken anymore.


 Still damn close to farting dust though :evil:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

road trips said:


> Yeah,some of you old farts need that push out of bed in the morning.I'll try to make a cane for you from the huge bird I'm going to get.:evilsmile


Hey Koz Bow if ya ain't gonna use that cane, I could use it. I'd hang it in the blind right next ta my Pole Cat walkin' stick. At 66 with stiff knees my runnin' and gunnin' days are over. Now I just gotta depend on wisdom and plain out smartin' them wily birds. 

Now if I could just get one o' dem youngun's to conserve all that energy they use talkin' smack and use it ta carry my gear (Lazy Boy etc.) in for me.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> it's the one time a year where Hunterhawk stops talking trash...oh wait. :lol:


haha good call... but at least this time of year i can always back it up


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Come join the fun!!! It is great to cheer on your buds and also very cool to see all the pics!!! We have tons of very good hunters and great guys on this forum and you will also learn from these guys. Great tips and stories.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> koz bow said:
> 
> 
> > Afterall, *preparation and anticipation are 90% of the game*. The actual kill is anti-climatic.


What's the other half?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> What's the other half?


actually waking up to go hunting.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> What's the other half?


 
This ones good a math too.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

How does one go about getting on a team? I didn't see a spot for one person to sign up.


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd be intersted in being on a team. My only hesitation would be that I have the same season (ZZ) as 2 friends from work that are new to Turkey hunting and I REALLY want to get at least one of them a bird before I get one myself. I dont think that I am even bringing a gun out on opening morning as I will be calling for both of them. (I may bring my bow in case I call in a jake and they dont want it. I have wanted to get a bow kill turkey for several years now and in my book a bow killed jake would be a trophy) So I want to make it clear that it would strictly be a "fun" thing for me this year.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

genietech said:


> I'd be intersted in being on a team. My only hesitation would be that I have the same season (ZZ) as 2 friends from work that are new to Turkey hunting and I REALLY want to get at least one of them a bird before I get one myself. I dont think that I am even bringing a gun out on opening morning as I will be calling for both of them. (I may bring my bow in case I call in a jake and they dont want it. I have wanted to get a bow kill turkey for several years now and in my book a bow killed jake would be a trophy) So I want to make it clear that it would strictly be a "fun" thing for me this year.


 :Modified_
Your not allowed to have any fun if your in the contest.:lol::lol::lol:

Just kidding.Get your two friends involved or join another team.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> hunting man said:
> 
> 
> > This ones good a math too.


This ones good at spelling!:lol::lol:


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

does anybody know if "the buck whisperer" whispers from behind the buck......:help::help::help::help:::yikes:


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

genietech said:


> I'd be intersted in being on a team. My only hesitation would be that I have the same season (ZZ) as 2 friends from work that are new to Turkey hunting and I REALLY want to get at least one of them a bird before I get one myself. I dont think that I am even bringing a gun out on opening morning as I will be calling for both of them. (I may bring my bow in case I call in a jake and they dont want it. I have wanted to get a bow kill turkey for several years now and in my book a bow killed jake would be a trophy) So I want to make it clear that it would strictly be a "fun" thing for me this year.


I'm going to start a thread looking for teammates. I'm totally new, and just doing this for fun also. The thread will say Teammates wanted, if you or anyone else is interested.


----------

